# Lindsay Lohan – Knast schon am Wochenende?



## Mandalorianer (23 Sep. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – Knast schon am Wochenende?*​ 


Nach ihrem Verstoß gegen Bewährungsauflagen wurde gegen Lindsay Lohan bereits ein Haftbefehl erlassen. Nach einem zweifach nicht bestandenen Drogentests , muss die Schauspielerin am Freitag zu einer Anhörung vor Gericht erscheinen. Und am besten packt sie gleich noch ihre Koffer. 
Der 24-Jährigen droht im schlimmsten Fall ein sofort nach Sitzungsende anzutretender Knast-Aufenthalt. Wenn Lindsay gar nicht erst zum Pflicht-Termin erscheint, wird sie sowieso hinter Gittern landen. Die Aussichten, sich aus dieser Zwickmühle befreien zu können, sind also so oder so recht mies.
Insgesamt drohen Lindsay zwar bis zu 60 Tage Haft, aber ihr nächstes Film-Projekt scheint trotzdem in trockenen Tüchern zu sein. Beinahe wäre sie in „Inferno“ durch eine andere Darstellerin ersetzt worden. Doch die Macher stehen weiterhin hinter ihr. Jedoch unter einer Bedingung: Mit Unterzeichnung einer Nüchternheitsklausel wollen die Produzenten sichergehen, dass Lindsay während des Drehs die Finger vom Alkohol lässt und ihnen somit noch mehr Ärger erspart. Leider lernt sie so aber wohl nie aus ihren Fehlern…




*Fehler hin oder her...*
*eine Entzug ist in 20 Tagen auch nicht zu schaffen*
*Sie gehört mindestens für 2-3 Monate in eine 
*
*Entzugsklinik
* 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2010)

Das ist doch wohl ein Scherz? Die gehört mindestens 6 Monate in eine Entzugsklinik. Aber das bringt nichts, solange sie nicht selbst von dem Zeug loskommen will


----------

